# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Δεν ξέρω τι είδα???

## lloullou00

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Έκανα μια δωρεάν θεραπεία προσώπου σε ένα γνωστό ινστιτούτο αισθητικής. Με κεφαλές που έχουν βελονιτσες κ σου κάνουν υποτίθεται ανάπλαση στο πρόσωπο. Επειδή πάσχω από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή με έπιασε άγχος φεύγοντας μήπως δεν αλλάζουν τις κεφαλές από πελάτη σε πελάτη παρόλο που εκεί μου είπαν ότι είναι μιας χρήσης κ ότι πετιούνται μετά οι κεφαλές. Χθες που ξαναπέρασα από κει ζήτησα να μου τη δείξουν. Θυμόμουν μια με μεγάλες τρυπούλες κι αυτό που μου έδειξαν χθες είχε μικροσκοπικες. Τους λέω αλλιώς το θυμάμαι μου λένε μα δεν εχουμε πολλές. Μου έδειξαν άλλη μια που είχε κάτι βελόνες που προεξειχαν κ δεν το θυμόμουν έτσι. Αλλά κι αυτό που μου έδειξαν χθες δεν είχε μεγάλη σχέση μ αυτό που θυμόμουν εγώ. Λέτε από τον πανικό κ το άγχος να μη θυμάμαι καλά?? Είναι δυνατόν τέτοιο πράγμα? Εκτός αν μου κάναν με τη δεύτερη που μου έδειξαν κ ήταν κρυμμένες οι βελόνες κ βγαίναν μετά στην εφαρμογή. Γιατί αυτό που μου έδειξαν εμένα πριν το εφαρμόσουν πάνω μου ήταν μια κεφαλή με τρυπούλες χωρίς να φαίνονται βελόνες.

----------

